# Do you remember this kind of children's portraits from the 70's



## topazsol (Aug 9, 2012)

What I wouldn't give to be at my grandmother's house with all her old photos. My dad, my uncle, and my aunt all got these studio portraits when they were children in the 70's. I remember them hanging on my grandma's wall, they were very popular back then. Basically they are studio photos which show the child's face and then their profile on the same photo. The lighting is dark and kind of shadowy (not a word but for description purposes). 

I really want to recreate this kind of photo. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 9, 2012)

It wasn't just the 70's. My second son was born in 1991 and I have one of him like that!

It's two images combined in your editing program.


----------



## topazsol (Aug 9, 2012)

I just need a reference because they had this certain look to them, well, my family's photos did anyway. They looked very oldschool, do yours look like that too?

Gah! I wish I could see my dad's actual photo! I can't remember the placement of the 2 images. I want to do it exactly like theirs.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmmmm. I can see if I can find it and take a pic of it for you. Would that help?


----------



## topazsol (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes! It would definitely help, thanks!  

I am also in the process of having my cousin hunt down these photos.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2012)

The reason they were taken against a black background is to prevent any exposure on the film. If the background registered at all, it would 'show through' on the subject.


----------



## MK3Brent (Aug 9, 2012)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uIhc4Q9uAZU/TD6CCTzgZpI/AAAAAAAACqQ/jcz5k49XMbg/s400/will_ferrell.jpg


----------



## jaicatalano (Aug 9, 2012)

I used to do dual pictures when I worked at a photography studio. Everyone hated them except the mom's that bought them. So they live on.


----------



## topazsol (Aug 9, 2012)

hahaha that picture of Will Farrell is awesome! Thanks! I am still laughing!


----------



## StarNoirStudio (Aug 9, 2012)

This is hilarious! I haven't seen one of these photos in a long, long time. Do you know if this was done for a particular movie? 


Knoxville Wedding Photographer


----------

